# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Is Harley Leaving Footballers Wives For Good?

## SarahWakefield

In the last Footballersâ Wives Shannon is left in a hospital bed, could a meeting with new chair of Earls Park Garry Ryan spell disaster for her long term future with Harley â will Shannon put her own life and career on hold in order to keep her marriage going with Harley by following him to Madrid?


We last witnessed Harley being unfaithful to wife Shannon in the final episode of Footballersâ Wives, but will Harley be true to his heart â and when Garry Ryan offers him an opportunity of a life time, will he have to sacrifice his personal life for his professional life, or can he have his cake and eat it? 


So does this mean that harley could be leaving cos it says will shannon follow him? i hope he doesn't leave he is well fit!!

----------


## Behemoth

Harley is a great character so I voted No.

----------


## Treacle

You're asking us two different things.

----------


## SarahWakefield

well just answer about the one if he is leaving

----------


## Treacle

I think I read he was.

----------


## Behemoth

> I think I read he was.


 I hope not!

----------


## phils little sister

I hope he dosent go i like him and shannon

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i hope harley leaves for good as i can't stand him

----------


## Gadders

i dont think Harley should leave cause he is so fit and him and shannon make such a good couple i hope he stays

----------


## Bryan

hes already left, he left in extra time along with shannon and katie

----------


## Gadders

*i no he left but i was saying that i dont think he should of it wont be the same with out him in it*

----------


## kirsty_g

i voted no

----------


## shannisrules

i hope he hasnt left for good he was fit!

----------


## lucky girl 99

i love footballers wives  does any1 no when it on again

----------


## lucky girl 99

harly is not fit

----------


## lucky girl 99

i voted no aswell and cool banner  kirsty_g

----------


## kirsty_g

> I hope not!


me to

----------


## kayla05

I love Harley, i dont want him to leave!

----------


## Kylie

I think Harley was ok but it was Shannon that made the couple - her ditzyness was great and you genuinely felt for her when she saw Katie and Harley leaving together - poor love! So if anyone should stay then I think it should have been Shannon. She could turn into a super bitch and take over the place and get her revenge on harley by not letting the board sell him and make his life hell........ sorry did i say that out loud? Cheating men ...... grrrrrr!!

----------


## kayla05

Lol!

----------


## Kylie

I just feel so sorry for Shannon because of what harley did

----------

